# [OFF] Matrice de flux réseau

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Bonjour à tous,

Dans le cadre d'un projet de sécurisation du SI dans ma boite, je cherche un moyen d'établir une matrice de flux "lisible".

En effet, à ce jour, un document excel incompréhensible est utilisé.

Je cherche :

- Dans l'idéal un soft (licence GNU) avec interrogation sur base de données.

- Ou un model de base de données.

- Ou une autre suggestion de votre part.

Merci d'avance  :Smile: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Salut,

Je n'ai pas très bien compris ta question, mais si tu cherches à analyser des paquets réseau, il y a wireshark.

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Ce n'est pas mon objectif,

Je cherche un logiciel (si il existe) me permettant de répertorier les flux existant (protocoles) entre mes équipements.

Ex : entre Serveur 1 et Serveur 2 (LDAP, SSH, SNMP ...).

----------

## xaviermiller

En gros, tu cherches un système d'afficheur de graphes.

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Oui pourquoi pas, as tu une proposition ?

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Au boulot j'utilise Zabbix pour me faire des graphes afin de savoir quel flux passe en chaque serveurs. Et comme c'est un outil de monitoring avant tout, mes liens changent de couleur quand ils sont cassés.

Par contre, c'est un peu loud à mettre en place juste pour des gréaphes je te l'accorde   :Wink: 

----------

## El_Goretto

Sinon, ntop, en mode promiscuous ou non suivant les cas.

Mais c'est juste pour voir les flux, pas pour les référencer et en garder une trace (en gros ça va t'aider à bâtir ta matrice).

----------

## KageBunshinNoGentoo

Merci, vais y jeter un œil.

cordialement,

----------

